# Tula ammo in Bushmaster AR



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/TULAMMO-....Jacket-55-grain-Ammunition-20-rounds/17474538


Has anyone tried this stuff? Could it hurt my rifle or just shoot bad, mis-feed etc.?

Want to get some expert opinions on here before I buy any.

About 4.00 plus a box.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Ive shot it in all calibers

basically its just like wolf, very dirty, but its been reliable in my last AR, i run it pretty wet though


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Most folks say the steel case ammo is bad on your ejector and such.....I have used steel case ammo w/ no problems. I usually just buy the brass stuff when it goes on sale fer about 6 a box.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've shot 9, 45, and 7.62x39...just dirty. Works fine


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Tula ammo across the board is weaker ammo than say Winchester or Federal. They just barely cycle in my experience. I used some in a Knights SR-15 and and my S&W M&P, both failed to cycle. Keep in mind these rifles are tuned to use high pressure government military ammo. Still its a big buzz kill when you run a full auto M16 lower and get short stroking.

A Bushmaster should be able to shoot it since their gas ports are more open to handle a broad range of commercial spec ammo.


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

Shot it out of my ar frankengun with out any problems, just really dirty.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I stay away from steel cased ammo. I've heard some guns don't like it. You may want to buy a couple boxes to see if your gun will cycle it before spending a bunch of money on it.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

johnf said:


> I stay away from steel cased ammo. I've heard some guns don't like it. You may want to buy a couple boxes to see if your gun will cycle it before spending a bunch of money on it.


Steel case ammo got a bad reputation from the Wolf lacquer coated ammo that would stick in the chamber if you failed to clean it and shot brass cased ammo in it. Now both Tula and Wolf use a polymer coat instead. This coating is used to prevent rust.


----------



## earnhardt3rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

Saw a guy at the range with a new Ranier AR (BRAND NEW). Shot 3 rounds of the Tula and 4th rd case broke from the extractor. He was DONE for the day!


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a Sig M400 and I've put plenty of .223 Tula ammo through it. I've only had two or three FTFs with it. Never had an FTE. Like everyone else has said, the stuff is not particularly clean, so a thorough cleaning is a must afterwards. Otherwise, yeah, it's worked fine for me.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I prefer to use Commie ammo in Commie guns... Brass cased ammo in all non-Commie shooters for me...just a personal choice. With that said, my Alexander Arms .21 Genghis AR upper eats steel-cased 5.45x39 all day long (as long as I use HK 416 magazines).


----------

